
Google already knows you're a 24-year old woman who loves wombats - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/01/google-already-knows-youre-a-24-year-old-woman-who-loves-wombats.ars
======
endianswap
It's probably well-known among readers here, but you can turn off this
tracking via the Google ads settings page:
<https://www.google.com/settings/ads/onweb/>

Ironically, I disabled targeted ads because the targeted ads would distract me
(since they were well-targeted) and I prefer to not use ad blocking software.

